# Power Scraper Identification



## Ginjee (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi all,

This is a great place to get lost in research and reading!

I have a bit of a puzzle for some of you.  I recently picked up a number of tools I plan on using for a Bridgeport rebuild (very long-term project).  The tools came from a machine tool rebuilder who wasin the midst of retiring.  

The power scraper he used, he told me was a Bosch.  It was very well used as all the decals on it are worn out.  I was wondering if any of you can identify it for me and tell me  the model number and what the best kind of ammo to use with it is?  I've been looking into getting small carbide blanks, but that's as far as I've gotten.



Thanks for your time!

J.


----------



## Richard King (Sep 4, 2013)

I saw my first power scraper in 1972 and have never seen a scraper that looks like that and never heard of a Bosch scraper. I have seen Renz Power scrapers that are a poor excuse iMHO for a power scraper. 

I have been working with DAPRA the importer of the BIAX for 30 plus years and  their founder Rudy Wetzel  and his Brother invented the Biax power scraper.  I will contact DAPRA and see if they know anything a Bosch Scraper. At one time Biax used a Bosch motor for there machine, so it might be a very early model of a Biax.   Can you email me the picture and i will forward it to them.   They know about the compitition out there.  Richard@handscraping.com        Rich


----------



## benmychree (Sep 8, 2013)

When Rich mentioned the Rentz scraper, it rang a bell with me, and I remembered that I have a catalog and sales material for them; I dug it out, and by appearence, it would seem to be either a model R2 or R3. The R2 is described as being suited to all work from roughing to finishing, and has adjustable stroke from 0 to 20mm.  the R3 is suited to finish and pattern scraping and is available in fixed stroke of either 4,6, or 9mm.  The reference to Bosch, is likely the make of the motor that drives it.  In 1983, the year of the price list the R2 is listed at $985, the R3 at $935. One feature that they brag on is that it can be adjusted for stroke at any position of the ram, something that the Biax cannot do, and that they stroke faster than the biax, something that is really not an atvantage, as most folks slow their single speed scrapers down with a Variac, if they are not the later type with electronic speed control.
This info came from the Pathon Co. of North Olmstead, Ohio.


----------



## Richard King (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes Joey...it's ok.  I bought one of those once...it basically vibrates like a Wagner paint scraper.  I sold it on Ebay a few years back...maybe to that guy.  LOL.  I sent the picture to DAPRA and they wrote back that the guy I wanted to look at it was out of the office until the 9th...John can you scan the manual you have and email it to me and I'll forward it to  GinJee.   Rich


----------



## Richard King (Sep 10, 2013)

Ginjee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is a great place to get lost in research and reading!
> 
> ...





Just got this back from Dapra....

Hey Richard,

I can say fir the first time I have no idea what that is. Doesn't look like any Renz I have ever seen.
Matt Milhomens
Inside Technical Sales
Dapra Corporation


----------



## Ginjee (Sep 11, 2013)

Not the biggest deal.  It works.  I don't really need to know more than that.  I will just have to use the old trial and error to figure out cutters to make/use in it.

Thanks for your help in any case Rich!

J.



Richard King said:


> Just got this back from Dapra....
> 
> Hey Richard,
> 
> ...


----------



## jshaugjord (Sep 23, 2013)

PS! There's a Chadburn scraper on Tony's site (under /for sale.. at lathes.co.uk)
Never seen this before..


----------



## Ginjee (Sep 23, 2013)

jshaugjord said:


> PS! There's a Chadburn scraper on Tony's site (under /for sale.. at lathes.co.uk)
> Never seen this before..



That's the craziest thing I've ever seen!  Are you supposed to wear the motor like a backpack?


----------



## Richard King (Sep 23, 2013)

I looked and could not find it on Uk Lathes...send a link to the page please.   Rich


----------



## jshaugjord (Sep 24, 2013)

Got a bit worried, not wanting to violate the rules, but if OK, here it is
http://www.lathes.co.uk/advertphoto/130911scraper/
The person who owns says he has been using it in his professional career for decades, so I guess this is a real tool. I wonder where he was working... could be interesting if some of you UK folks found out.. and paid him a visit. He must have a wealth of information he might be wiling to share with you/us hobbyists..


----------



## Richard King (Sep 24, 2013)

jshaugjord said:


> Got a bit worried, not wanting to violate the rules, but if OK, here it is
> http://www.lathes.co.uk/advertphoto/130911scraper/
> The person who owns says he has been using it in his professional career for decades, so I guess this is a real tool. I wonder where he was working... could be interesting if some of you UK folks found out.. and paid him a visit. He must have a wealth of information he might be wiling to share with you/us hobbyists..



It  looks like it was used a lot so thats a good sign that it might work.  The guy says he used it for 30 years.   I have never seen one before.  It seems a bit high, what is that in USD about $500.00?   They sell the old Blue Biax's on Ebay for about that or lower.  The blade is ground good it looks like a 60 mm R 
Thanks for sharing!
I have been told by a seniior moderator that Lathes UK is on the list of OK to post.       Rich


----------

